# Smoked Fish Dip Competition



## mtnlakeman (Mar 22, 2017)

Resized_20170311_182108(1).jpeg



__ mtnlakeman
__ Mar 22, 2017






I'm curious to know if there was a competition between all the smoked fished dip recipes posted on SMF which one would win? I'm sure the competition should be a categorized similar to Westminster where salmon might be one category, shellfish, freshwater, saltwater, etc, but what I'm looking for is which one would be the grand champion and for this thread which one would win the salmon category?

The reason for the interest is I had some success on the water the other day as shown in the picture. I filleted 6 steelhead and had a bag of kokanee, 3 king fillets, and a couple moose porterhouse steaks I needed to clear out of the freezer. I always use a 3:1 sugar/salt brine for the fish which I've found hard to beat. I smoked everything up starting with a 2 hr cold smoke to get some flavor on the moose and 2 steelhead fillets, then took those out for dinner and kippered the rest.

I hate to say, but I didn't take any photo's of the end results, but have close to 20 pounds of smoked fish ready for a  must try recipe on here? Perhaps someone tried a bad one they wouldn't recommend? Just hoping to get some input so I can find a new favorite.

My go to snack food is 2 kokanee, club crackers and 2 cold ones, but looking for a little variation while watching Gonzaga's deep run in the tournament this year.


----------

